
Successful Entrepreneurs are Usually Liars (2012) - wallflower
https://austenallred.com/successful-entrepreneurs-are-usually-liars-1d952c90a8e3
======
planetzero
"When we started selling tickets, I watched the eBay auctions for about a
month. I kept detailed information (some on spreadsheets, some in my head)
about what seats sold for what, which seats didn’t sell, which cities sold
well, which didn’t, etc. By the time we bought tickets, we knew exactly what
we were buying. We knew the dates, venue, times, keywords, and even what times
we would list on eBay to receive maximum exposure. That was part of our secret
sauce. We didn’t flippantly buy tickets, and if we had, we would have failed."

This is smart business. It takes discipline and the ability to learn from your
mistakes and continue on, even if you fail 100 times.

"And when you talk at entrepreneurship events about how to be successful, give
vague answers like “work hard” and “learn fast” and “hire well,” but never,
ever reveal the secret sauce"

Making money is hard. One of the hard parts is finding something that's
profitable. If you lay out all of your plans to every other entrepreneur, you
will quickly bring competition and you might lose your business in the
process. Who wants that?

Those vague answers are the truth. You need to do all of that to succeed.

I've found that most people just want a quick buck. They aren't willing to
slave away for a couple of years to build a business. Especially if there are
no immediate results.

I built a million dollar lifestyle business with 2 other partners with what
you call the 'secret sauce'. It took multiple years of doing exactly what you
mentioned.

My business lasted almost 8 years before the market changed and I had to move
onto something new.

